# [Complaint] I hate Razer



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought a Razer Deathadder a few days back, mouse is absolutely perfect, beautiful design, comfortable as hell(more comfortable than Logitech G500), smooth feet glides over mousepad and I hate it.

Why you ask, because, lets start shall we, it needs to connect to internet to work, you can't even install it offline(eg: if you downloaded it elsewhere), it won't work as it downloads some additional software at install time plus first time you use it you need to connect to internet as it creates and syncs profiles, this step can't be skipped.

Next, well now that's passed, you think it will work, oh no, after restarting pc everytime it attempts to connect to internet, during this time the mouse is basically useless as DPI is pushed to max(3500) and also acceleration is maxed as well, try using that, after some time it will time out and works normally, but that's 3-5 mins lost. And also during sync the mouse sometimes halts and jerks.

Now another issue, time to time the profile in cloud would get erased or corrupt and generate a mismatch with local profile, pray dear lord, what the f**k is the use of cloud then? Another problem as the entire profile that you had worked on for minutes is lost.

Another big issue, when profile switching, mouse halts and skips making a mess.

Final big issue, every profile can be associated with one and only one program, so for say a dozen games I need a dozen profiles, have I told you I hate razer?



All these issues were nonexistent in case of logitech, offline install and use, profiles were locally created and stored, now razer fans may argue about cloud blah blah, but and I did something ingenious, linked the local profile storage directory in my documents to google drive, problem solved, I could download the profiles to PC( a few kb), or simply sync using google drive, also logitech software could switch profiles seamlessly without interruption and infinite no. of apps could be linked to a profile(I had 4 profiles only, Desktop, Shooter, HacknSlash and Browsers).

So Razer:
Hardware: 9/10
Software: 1/10

Logitech: 
Hardware: 9/10
Software: 9/10

Logitech wins, period.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*

Been hearing a lot of complains about Synapse 2.0. Some people call it mouse with a DRM or something.

Looks like Razer is a fan of Sony's formula of shooting yourself in the foot. 

As of now, I am using a Razer Imperator (2011) with Synapse v1 and it is awesome. Has only local profiles. I do not really understand the use of cloud storage when the macros are stored in the mouse itself, same in case for G500 also I guess.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*



Sarath said:


> Been hearing a lot of complains about Synapse 2.0. Some people call it mouse with a DRM or something.
> 
> Looks like Razer is a fan of Sony's formula of shooting yourself in the foot.
> 
> As of now, I am using a Razer Imperator (2011) with Synapse v1 and it is awesome. Has only local profiles. I do not really understand the use of cloud storage when the macros are stored in the mouse itself, same in case for G500 also I guess.


G500 can store one profile at a time on it, can't store the macros though, only buttons, dpi etc, which is good, even if we plug it in another PC we could carry one profile with us all times.

Cloud maybe useful for mice that doesn't have internal storage, but why make it compulsory?


----------



## Sarath (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*



tkin said:


> G500 can store one profile at a time on it, can't store the macros though, only buttons, dpi etc, which is good, even if we plug it in another PC we could carry one profile with us all times.
> 
> Cloud maybe useful for mice that doesn't have internal storage, but why make it compulsory?



Oh ya, I forgot we are talking about DA here. We putting our Imperator and G500 against it is unfair.

Razer might have honest intentions but their effort seems to have gone horribly bad. Maybe you should check if there is a petition for a roll back to Synapse 1.0. I saw a lot of heated debate on the topic.


(My minds a little slow today, hope no inaccuracies here)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*



> The software displays a login prompt right after installation that cannot be bypassed at this point in time. It is necessary to create an account and be connected to the Internet to configure the mouse on your local system. Synapse 2.0 offers an offline mode, but that only becomes available after you have created the account and registered the mouse with Razer.


 Source

@tkin: not using the offline mode??



> A workaround has been posted by a forum member of the Overclock.net forum to configure the mouse properly on an offline PC. The workaround works only if you have registered an account on another PC and should be used with caution.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*

:yawn:

whats new?

i told you this a few months back.

/razer


----------



## Skud (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*

More information here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...s-internet-connection-full-functionality.html


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*



anirbandd said:


> Source
> 
> @tkin: not using the offline mode??


Read my point, I can, but waste of 3-5 mins every restart:


> Next, well now that's passed, you think it will work, oh no, after restarting pc everytime it attempts to connect to internet, during this time the mouse is basically useless as DPI is pushed to max(3500) and also acceleration is maxed as well, try using that, after some time it will time out and works normally, but that's 3-5 mins lost. And also during sync the mouse sometimes halts and jerks.





doomgiver said:


> :yawn:
> 
> whats new?
> 
> ...


Shame really, they make the most user friendly and comfortable hardware ever(deathadder), but software wise they suck.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*

this is just the beginning.
next they will require COMPUTERS to be connected to internet for booting.

then PRINTERS.

god save us if they manage to reach UPS's and pen drives


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*

I've never had a good experience with Razer's mice. In fact, I didn't have a good experience with Logitech's mice either. I was using the Microsoft SideWinder X5 for a long time till it's wheel went kaput after the warranty period had ended. That was my longest lasting gaming mouse. I'm now using a Logitech G300 and I'm happy to say that the build quality is much better this time around than it used to be, and I'm also happy I don't need to have the software installed to do anything. So, Microsoft and Logitech are still my favourites for mice.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*



AcceleratorX said:


> I've never had a good experience with Razer's mice. In fact, I didn't have a good experience with Logitech's mice either. I was using the Microsoft SideWinder X5 for a long time till it's wheel went kaput after the warranty period had ended. That was my longest lasting gaming mouse. I'm now using a Logitech G300 and I'm happy to say that the build quality is much better this time around than it used to be, and I'm also happy I don't need to have the software installed to do anything. So, Microsoft and Logitech are still my favourites for mice.


I liked logitech, but the blasted left click problem(widespread issue with the G500).


----------



## RON28 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: [Complaint]I hate Razer*

hey do u have a standard edition mouse of DA? because my friend bought black edition and he had no issues, but when another friend bought the normal edition, he faced same issues like yours, required internet connection etc etc, and problem got solved when he used old software which required no net connection.


----------

